# Friday Fishing Partner



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to be wading East Bay Friday, i'm looking for someone to go and split costs with me. I have the boat and will be using artificials. Leaving the Texas City dike boat ramp at 5:00am, send a PM if you wanna ride along.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

If I didnt have to work i would be all over it... How funny... Im actually "OFF" of work next Friday... How much would the cost be? Gus


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Crew is full, thx


----------

